# Good source for HD-DVDs



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

I have seen a few places selling HD-DVDs but where is a good place to pick some up? A few searches return wildly different prices for HD-DVD media. 

Sheepishly, I found a great site but I lost it. It's a site advertised on a few of these forums but I haven't seen the ads in a bit. It was offering $2 HD-DVDs and $6 blu-rays. If anyone knows of any good stores please let me know.

Thanks.

PS: I am mostly interested in Discovery Earth and random movies. Ebay and Amazon have a high variance of availability and price.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I sold all mine on Ebay.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can checkout Inet video they have some good deals....http://search.inetvideo.com/search?w=hd+dvd&view=grid


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Inet is ok, but unless you spend over $50 or $100, you don't get free shipping, and their shipping charges add up fast. Also, they tend to not have a lot of discs in stock that they advertise. Used hd-dvds on Amazon has brought me the most success - there is a seller named traderbora who offers free super saver shipping when you spend $25 or more. Other people will sell discs at <$1, so the $3 shipping isn't bad at all.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Local pawn shops are usualy really cheap too. The one near me will blow them out to clear off the shelf at 4 for $5.

I am thinking about taking advantage of this next time they do it because of the deal that warner bros is offering on trading up to blurays.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Amazon Marketplace has a huge selection of HD-DVD's with most costing less than it will cost to ship the bloody disc!
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I think Zellers use to have a $4* bin of HD DVDs (last time I check anyway, and in Canada at least).

* That's only $4 Canadian.


----------

